# Problema Vumetro Lm3916



## leo12nico (Ene 25, 2013)

Buenas, hice un vúmetro, más específicamente, este:

http://wiredworld.tripod.com/tronics/audio_level.html

pero no funciona bien, con los amplis que hice en base al lm3886 (que funcionan perfecto) hacen un chillido) y con los tda2030, se mueven pero muy poco, y muevo el pote (le puse uno de 25k, no vienen de 20k) pero se prenden todos o hace algo raro y se prenden algunos pero con baja intensidad. Pensé que era el transistor al revez, pero no se. El vúmetro lo conecto a la salida de los amplis y no tengo ningun pre para probarlos  ya no se qué cambiar  
espero que puedan ayudarme con algunas ideas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

Agrega un capacitor electrolítico de 2,2uF * 63V en serie con la señal de entrada y positivo hacia la base del transistor y prueba.

En el Foro existen mejores esquemas que ese para hacer vúmetros.


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 25, 2013)

gracias Fogonazo, voy a probar lo que me decis. Si ya vi este, que me gustó para lo que quiero hacer:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/index7.html

mi idea era hacer algo asi:






10x3 leds de alto brillo de 5mm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=763434#post763434


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 25, 2013)

si, ya lo vi, pero yo lo quiero hacer estéreo y necesitaria 20 lámparas incandescentes, y me gastaria un platal en lámparas


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 10, 2020)

Estoy construyendo un Vumetro decorativo basado en el LM3916, tiene 20 grupos de 9 leds cada uno.
Funciona en modo "expansivo" simulando stereo, pero tiene un solo integrado. Esta en modo barra.

El problema lo tiene en el Pin 11 del integrado, el cual sin estar encendido tiene suficiente masa como para activar el transistor Tip126, no a pleno y sin que el led indicador
frontal encienda.

El error fue mio ya que monte un solo canal en el Protoboard y como todo daba bien realicé ya como definitivo los otros 9 canales.
Probé aumentar la resistencia de 22K, polarizar la base, aislarla con un capacitor ...nada es satisfactorio. 
En el video no se ve el problema ya que ignore el led 9 (pin11) y funcionan el led 8 y 9 juntos. Como decoración alcanza. Solo que el led 10 tiene un retraso. 
El pin 11 esta asociado al pin 9 para cuando se usa con mas de un integrado y mas de 10 leds, agregando una resistencia de 20K que deriva unos microamperes.
Supongo que es parte del problema.

Alguna idea?  solución?...  Optoacoplador? Transistor de menos ganancia?

Muchas Gracias.

PD En el diagrama olvide poner los diodos 1N4148 que están delante de la R de 22K.




VideoDelVumetro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2020)

Intenta polarizar el TIP con una resistencia de 100KΩ desde base a (+12Vcc)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2020)

Lo debo haber escrito unas tres millones de veces desde el 2008: hay que leer y entender el datasheet de los LM391X; las salidas dd los LEDs trabajan en modo corriente, no tensión!!!! Y no se puede pretender polarizar semiconductores como si las salidas fueran de tension!!!! El dibujo del datasheet es "representativo" pero no es real.

Por que no publicas el esquema completo de lo que has hecho, por que ese efecto es muy simple de hacer sin tantos transistores...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Al poseer salidas de corriente constantes puede manejar directamente díodos en serie , he visto hasta con 7 leds en serie !





 








						LED VU Meter with LM3916  [Project]
					

LED VU Meter with LM3916  [Project]



					www.pcbheaven.com
				












						LED VU Meter with LM3916 - Electronics-Lab.com
					

This project is a LED VU meter based on LM3916. Description LM3916 is a dedicated IC for VU LED meter. Unlike LM3915 which have 3dB step between voltage levels, the LM3916 have nonlinear steps: -20, -10, -7, -5, -3, -1, 0, +1, +2, +3db, just like old school analog VU meters. I saw in YouTubeRead...




					www.electronics-lab.com
				




Enjoy  !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola a todos , yo poneria un diodo zener de 8,2 Voltios en serie con lo resistor de 22Kohmios de la base del TIP 126 , anodo para lo LM3916 y catodo para lo resistor de 22Kohmios.
La idea de Don Fogonazo (post#7) es tanbien muy bienvenida.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo debo haber escrito unas tres millones de veces desde el 2008:. . . .


*¡ Exagerado !*, como mucho serán 2,5 millones.


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 10, 2020)

Primero...gracias por los aportes. Busque mucho del 3916 y lo que mas habia era con Triacs. Esta trabajando con 18 leds por salida. 180 en total.  El unico que falla es el 9no. Hoy le hago la fuente definitiva, la que uso esta corta...necesita 12 x 500ma minino. Ya lo polarice anteriormente con 20k y no mejoró..voy a probar distintos valores y si no veo lo del zener. Habia visto lo de polarizar con corriente...pero como con la salida del led 5 andaba joya... me confíe. Si encuentro un optoacoplador en los reciclados lo pruebo.  Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2020)

ccolonna dijo:


> El pin 11 esta asociado al pin 9 para cuando se usa con mas de un integrado y mas de 10 leds, agregando una resistencia de 20K que deriva unos microamperes.
> Supongo que es parte del problema.


El problema es que si no encadenás los LM3916, para que diablos puenteas esos pines???

La solucion mas simple es activar cada Tip126 desde un optoacoplador accionado por la correspondiente salida del chip, o sea, hay que agregar 10 optos....que se banquen la tension de alimentacion, claro.

Publicá tu esquemaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 10, 2020)

Dr Zoidberg..gracias primero. No puse el resistor de 20k...lo comente porque coincide con ese pin y probé por las dudas.
El unico que funciona mal es el led 9.
El esquema es como el que publique por las 10 salidas...esta noche dibujo uno completo. Lo del zener va en camino...como no tengo muchos valores (con 10v no enciende para nada) le puse un led verde como zener y deja la salida apenas encendida y cuando conecta apenas atenua el brillo maximo. Sino optoacoplador. 
Polarizar base no anda...cuando logro apagar la salida luego no brillan nada.
Pero miren el video de #1... 9 de 10 andan perfectos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Diagrama usado ?
Video anunciado ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2020)

Cuanta corriente has fijado por los LEDs??
Por que si por los led estan circulando 10mA una parte de eso va a pasar por la R de 22K. El problema es que no sabes como se reparte la corriente entre el led y la resistencia + junturaBE del transistor y por ende no sabes si el transistor se satura o no.
Ademas, 22K es muy grande!!! Si circulara 1mA caerían 22V sobre la resistencia y el transistor nunca podria conducir. Yo probaría con usar 1K y 10K entre base del Tip126 y 12V.
De esa forma circularía 1mA y monedas por las dos resistencias en serie (1K + 10K) y la tension de la base del Tip caería a cerca de 1V saturando el Tip y haciendo un encendido franco. Cuando el LED se apaga la tension de base del Tip subiría a Vcc y se bloquearía, apagando los LEDs que el maneja.
Si, estamos covirtiendo en tensión la salida de corriente constante del LM.


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diagrama usado ?
> Video anunciado ?


Ahora que se movio estan al pie del #6.
Dr Zoidberg : mañana monto en un protoboard con esos valores y vemos que le pasa al pin 11. Pero por las dudas no es que no satura...los leds del pin 11 no cortan...los demas estan perfectos.
Los valores los fui probando en otro led del 3916 mientras funcionaran bien...con 10k andaba... y con 22k tambien.  Yo a los del 3916 les calcule 10ma ... con la formula 12,5/R1... pero vi que en datasheet del 3916 cambian la formula sumandole un calculo de R2. Igual R2 quedó en 2.2k. Otra que mi 3916 este *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]*...otro no tengo.
Un abrazo muy grande.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2020)

Ok. Entonces asegurate de poner una R de 10K entre la base del Tip y Vcc


ccolonna dijo:


> Yo a los del 3916 les calcule 10ma ... con la formula 12,5/R1... pero vi que en datasheet del 3916 cambian la formula sumandole un calculo de R2.


Es que no se de donde salió esa formula, pero no se calcula así. En el calculo participan las dos resistencias del divisor...


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 10, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Por que aquí a esa pata 11 le ponen resistencia de 20k a +V ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que aquí a esa pata 11 le ponen resistencia de 20k a +V ?


No pude encontrar información al respecto.
Cuando se conectan 2 de estos especímenes en cascada y en modo barra, se coloca esa resistencia desde +Vcc a Pin (11)

Pag.N°11 *LM3914*

Si es modo punto la cosa cambia.

Se me ocurre que esa salida en particular posee un funcionamiento algo distinto a las demás.

Siendo en estas latitudes las 6:45 AM no pretendan mas de mi cerebro


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no se de donde salió esa formula, pero no se calcula así. En el calculo participan las dos resistencias del divisor...




Mucho tiempo me manejé con ese datasheet del 3914 !!! y como eran idénticos no había mirado en detalle el 3916 y su nueva documentación.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que aquí a esa pata 11 le ponen resistencia de 20k a +V ?



El Dr. Zoidberg la va a tener mucho mas clara, es mas, nunca armé de mas de 10 leds.
Pero sirve en principio para apagar el 10 en modo punto cuando enciende el 11 del otro CI.
La 3ra imagen del post #6 refiere a eso...y sigue siendo mi principal responsable de todo esto.


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 11, 2020)

Estas son las pruebas con 1k + 10k 
1ro con una salida que funcionaba, anda perfecto.
2do con una apagada. No prende...perfecto.
3ra con el pin 11.  Queda polarizado y clavado. 

Hasta ahora el led como zener va ganando...jajaja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2020)

No entiendo el video ni le encuentro las tres pruebas 

Insisto: podes publicar el circuito completo que has hecho??? Incluyendo la cantidad de leds que hay en cada rama y las tensiones de alimentacion reales
Lo que hay en el post 6 son fragmentos del circuito y no coincide con la cantidad de leds que decis que hay.


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 11, 2020)

Hola Dr Zoidberg..el video lo tome con el celular, tiene 2 pausas con las 3 pruebas...cuando llegue a casa lo titúlo. 
Mi celular no permite tanto. Disculpas.

En el post #19 puse el diagrama y 1 rama con 18 leds que se replica identica 9 veces mas sumando 180 leds.

El protoboard lo dejé armado para probar distintas combinaciones.
Ojo...la de 10k + 1k funciona muy bien salvo para el pin 11.

Muchas gracias. !!
PD el 3916 esta con 5vcc y los transistores y los 180 leds estan con 12vcc y comparten masa.
En el video se ve el cocodrilo amarillo cambiar de lugar :
1ro en el led 5
2do el led 10
3ro el led 9 (pin 11)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2020)

Ahhhhhh...ahora sí.
Poné una resistencia de 10K en paralelo con el led del pin 11 y probá ahí.
Ahhhh...y yo alimentaría todo con la misma fuente de 12V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

ccolonna dijo:


> tiene 20 grupos de 9 leds cada uno.








Entonces falta medio plano ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces falta medio plano ?


Yo aun esperimentaria poner un diodo zener de 8V2 ( catodo a lo resistor de 22K y anodo al LM3916) ao invez del diodo 1N4148 que estas conectado en lo resistor de Base del TIP126.
Un resistor de 100Kohmios entre Base y Emisor tanbien serias muy bienvenido ( idea de Don Fogonazo en su post#7).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 11, 2020)

Pedí prestado otro Lm3916....no hace nada raro el pin 11..funciona perfecto. 
Lo voy a dejar trabajando para vigilarlo...el otro para leds frontales simples tambien anda barbaro. 
Muchisimas gracias y por la paciencia !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2020)

ccolonna dijo:


> Pedí prestado otro Lm3916....no hace nada raro el pin 11..funciona perfecto.
> Lo voy a dejar trabajando para vigilarlo...el otro para leds frontales simples tambien anda barbaro.
> Muchisimas gracias y por la paciencia !!!


En resumen, un LM3916 te hace "Cosas raras" y el otro NO


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 11, 2020)

Si. Pero siguiendo los consejos del dr zolberg , si pongo todo a 12v no anda.
Quizas eso rompío el pin 11.
Va a rediseño general.
Parece que anda porque hace una diferencia entre los 5 y los 12...
Y recuerdo que menciono millones de veces tensión y corriente en esos pines.
Use 5v en el 3916 para minimizar disipación y 12 v para poner de a 3 leds en serie.
Para que se entienda...con todo a 12 anda el vumetro...pero no activan los Tip126...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 11, 2020)

Por si te interesa, *aca* lo resolvieron asi



Porque usaron RGB.

Aparte, se dieron cuenta que el "*PIN 11*" está internamente conectado al circuito de "*MODO*" (barra/punto)?


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces falta medio plano ?


Si dibujo los 180 leds necesito una A3 !!!! 😊


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por si te interesa, *aca* lo resolvieron asi
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185718
> 
> Porque usaron RGB


Fue el ultimo que ví anntes de empezar !!


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo aun esperimentaria poner un diodo zener de 8V2 ( catodo a lo resistor de 22K y anodo al LM3916) ao invez del diodo 1N4148 que estas conectado en lo resistor de Base del TIP126.


Probé cuando me dijiste con uno de 10v y uno de 7 y pico y no activa. Puse un led "como" zener...verde de 3.2 volts y fue lo mejor que funciono...hay una foto arriba...apenas conduce el Tip126 y brilla bien cuando activa...
Foto  en #14.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2020)

ccolonna dijo:


> Si dibujo los 180 leds necesito una A3 !!!! 😊
> 
> Fue el ultimo que ví anntes de empezar !!
> 
> Probé cuando me dijiste con uno de 10v y uno de 7 y pico y no activa. Puse un led "como" zener...verde de 3.2 volts y fue lo mejor que funciono...hay una foto arriba...apenas conduce el Tip126 y brilla bien cuando activa...


Esperimente bajar lo valor del resistor de 22Kohmios.
Creo que un zener de 7V5 serias lo ideal .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2020)

ccolonna dijo:


> Si dibujo los 180 leds necesito una A3 !!!! 😊
> 
> Fue el ultimo que ví anntes de empezar !!
> 
> ...


Es que estas haciendo quilo de bombo usando dos fuentes y referenciando los Tip's a una fuente diferente de la que usas para activar el LM3916.
La tension en cada pin del LM son los 5V menos la caída en el LED si está encendido (maso 2.5V) o "nada" si está apagado (nada = indefinido por que no circula corriente). Tenes que poner SI o SI la resistencia entre la base y Vcc de cada Tip.
PD: con 12 o con 5 debe funcionar IGUAL, sinó está mal diseñado o mal armado o chip pinchado.


----------



## ccolonna (Ene 12, 2020)

*Bueno, primero que nada esta andando perfecto.*
Gracias a sus consejos fui acomodando las cosas y todo empezó a responder.
El cambio mas grande fue el llevar todo a 12v...yo supuse que no tenia que afectar..pero si.. de algún modo lo hace.
A partir de ahí... polarizar la base empez a responder. 
Con estos cambios...llevando Vcc a base del Tip del pin 11, con 4K7 atenuaba la conducción pero no apagaban...con 1K andaba bien...pero apagaba el led de la placa del LM3916... con 2K2 esta el equilibrio exacto.

Los demás pines no "pedían" nada, pero con 2K2 se atenuaban los del LM3916...con 4K7 quedaba como sin cambios...entonces les puse de ese valor así quedaban todos equilibrados.

En resumen del led 1 al 8 y el 10 = 4K7  el 9 = 2K2.

Me parece que uno de mis errores es la ganancia del TIP126... es muy grande y creo que no necesaria en este caso.
Otro....muchos de los circuitos que vi salen a Base directo...sin led de monitoreo. (muchos...no todos).

Investigue y planifique todo lo que pude...tampoco quería copiar uno que funcionaba perfecto...cuando me surgieron problemas vi que no había demasiados hechos así... o usaban al máximo los leds que soportan los 391X o iban a Triacs con optoacopladores.
No me arrepiento y me agrado mucho intercambiar opiniones , conocimientos e ideas con Uds.
Muchas Gracias !!!


----------

